# Porsche 968 Sport- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bit of an epic length thread, but a car I'm very fond of due to it's similarities to my old 944, and it's a Porsche so it's all good.

A recent purchase for my customer, so left with me for 7 days to bring the finish up to standard and clean/protect the areas that haven't been dealt with in many years.

Starting with the engine bay and the main bulk of it not looking too bad, the white painted areas needing the majority of attention. 
Cleaned by hand using damp cloths, degreasers, polishes, cotton buds and plenty of elbow grease.














































Painted areas protected with Prime and plastics/rubbers dressed.



















Arches cleaned.



















No pictures during the wash stages, blame the great British summertime.

De-contamination stages.










Bonded contaminants removed using Wolf's medium clay.



















Trim masked up and onto the machine polishing stages, 1st stage was completed using sheepskin pads and M105.

As you can see from the photo below, the finish was heavily oxidised and showing no reflection even with the light source pointing directly at it.






























































Door to door comparison.












































Old number plate adhesives soaked overnight, then peeled off with ease.





































Couple of random shots.




























Handle recess polished by hand using M105.










Narrow roof section polished with an 80mm sheepskin pad.










Door tops under the rubbers polished with IP3.02 by hand.

















Bonnet before and after.



















Stage 2 of machining was completed with IP3.02.




























Badge area polished.










Paintwork finally refined using M205, once completed the car was taken outside for a thorough rinse down to remove any polishing dust.










R222 paintwork cleanser applied.










Menzerna Powerlock applied by DA and left to cure for an hour or so.










Alloys removed and sealed throughout using Insulator wax.










Tyres dressed using Swissvax Pneu.










1 layer of Zymol Glasur applied over the sealant.










Spare wheel well cleansed.



















Rubber seals nourished using Swissvax Seal Feed.










Plastics protected using C4. (part done in picture for comparison.)










Glass cleansed throughout and sealed with Nanolex UGS. 
Door shuts polished with Prime.

A final wipedown using Werkstat Glos.










*Final results.*













































































































Thanks for looking, as always comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome work as always


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning results on an awesome car. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

grate work and amazing care taken to all the detail around using cotton buds

that's what a pro detailer is all about


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

I love it:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

the best cars, the best products, and the best results. :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Always enjoy your posts rob :thumb:
White thats that faded is very rewarding to work on

Spot on


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very enjoyable post and great outcome :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top write up and a top Porsche. 

High quality Detailing as always mate.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice work, i do like a porsche


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good work :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Great work as always Rob  It's always nice to read Your writeups 

Do You find final wipedown with Werkstat adds anytihng to finish ?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work rob looks great now !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work mate.


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

very nice work 
always enjoy looking at your work


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice work! better than new..


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

that is one hell of a job!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice, great work :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Rob , what did you use to remove old number plate adhesives ?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely work on a fab car - looks superb now.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Awesome Rob - bet that was a thoroughly enjoyable one to do


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work Rob....kinda like these....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic Porsc..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing job Rob, great attention to detail!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks brilliant!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

7 Days lovingly spent I bet Rob.........:detailer:

Can't believe how dull the paintwork was but it was looking so sharp and crisp in the afters, some serious attention of detail and I can only imagine how happy the owner must have been.......:argie:

Have you used the Powerlock much and what are you thoughts on application and durability?



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi Rob , what did you use to remove old number plate adhesives ?


I am also going to have to ask what was the cotton wool pads soaked in?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

evotuning said:


> Great work as always Rob  It's always nice to read Your writeups
> 
> Do You find final wipedown with Werkstat adds anytihng to finish ?


cheers mate, Werkstat adds a tiny bit to the final finish, but I find it's main benefit is to remove any wax/sealant film that has been left behind, this it does excellently.



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi Rob , what did you use to remove old number plate adhesives ?


Make-up pads soaked in Tardis (tar remover).



Baker21 said:


> 7 Days lovingly spent I bet Rob.........:detailer:
> 
> Can't believe how dull the paintwork was but it was looking so sharp and crisp in the afters, some serious attention of detail and I can only imagine how happy the owner must have been.......:argie:
> 
> ...


Cheers Simon, Only the second time I've used Powerlock, in regards to application and removal it is much the same as Blackfire, apply with a DA and a little goes a long way, leave to cure whilst you get on with the other bits of the detail, finally remove with ease, really is that simple and requires no effort. Durability wise and from feedback I've gathered you can expect 4 months+, more so if topped with a wax.

Adhesives soaked with Tardis, works equally as well on wheel weight adhesives.



Clark @ PB said:


> Awesome Rob - bet that was a thoroughly enjoyable one to do


Cheers Clark, like yourself Porsche can do little wrong, loved it and seriously considering one of these for the future.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Simon, Only the second time I've used Powerlock, in regards to application and removal it is much the same as Blackfire, apply with a DA and a little goes a long way, leave to cure whilst you get on with the other bits of the detail, finally remove with ease, really is that simple and requires no effort. Durability wise and from feedback I've gathered you can expect 4 months+, more so if topped with a wax.
> 
> Adhesives soaked with Tardis, works equally as well on wheel weight adhesives.


Thanks for your thoughts, Rob and I got leant some from another DW forum member and Rob reported similar application to Blackfire as you suggested, having only applied it to a couple of motor's just wondered about the durability but I guess time will tell.........

If I ever get more than a day on a motor I may well 'borrow' that idea of the soaked pads, thanks for sharing......:thumb:

PS. If you ever want anything from the Porsche shop at Weissach then just let me know, head there very regularly.......:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

As Rob said Powerlock similar Blackfire , if you apply thick coat powerlock will forgive you , because of that powerlock is slightly easier in removal . I got +5 months of durability with Powerlock :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Clark, like yourself Porsche can do little wrong, loved it and seriously considering one of these for the future.


Speed Yellow Club Sport would be my choice! Although the white ones are nice too.....


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob  

Great correction and beautiful finish, would love to have seen the owners face for the reveal, a grin from ear to ear I expect. 

Stunning work as always :buffer: 

Do I need to transfer some funds across to you ?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Speed Yellow Club Sport would be my choice! Although the white ones are nice too.....


Both good colours, definately not a black one, but Riviera Blue is growing on me.
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/la...rv=1&current=1&make=PORSCHE&model=968&trade=0


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Brilliant work again Rob


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Both good colours, definately not a black one, but Riviera Blue is growing on me.
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/la...rv=1&current=1&make=PORSCHE&model=968&trade=0


It's the best Porsche colour IMO,especially on a 993 GT2!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Rob that's cracking mate, lovely and sharp finish! This shape porka is really growing on me!

Chris


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, Rob and I got leant some from another DW forum member and Rob reported similar application to Blackfire as you suggested, having only applied it to a couple of motor's just wondered about the durability but I guess time will tell.........
> 
> If I ever get more than a day on a motor I may well 'borrow' that idea of the soaked pads, thanks for sharing......:thumb:
> 
> *PS. If you ever want anything from the Porsche shop at Weissach then just let me know, head there very regularly*.......:thumb:


Very kind of you indeed, much appreciated.



Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Great correction and beautiful finish, would love to have seen the owners face for the reveal, a grin from ear to ear I expect.
> 
> ...


No we are good for the time being.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just Perfect , really loved the wheel arches job :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed Rob


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

I missed it first time, that looks like 'old faithful' Mrs Metabo in your hands again. I know, she is difficult to put down :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> I missed it first time, that looks like 'old faithful' Mrs Metabo in your hands again. I know, she is difficult to put down :thumb:


Like an extension of my arm.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Some very nice work there buddy :thumb:..


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

top job


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Still a great looking car imo. Nice rejuvantion rob. Looks great.


----------



## w00044 (May 17, 2009)

Can you come over and do my 968 please ........ (Adventura Green)


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Superb transformation Rob:thumb: thoroughly enjoyable write up with the usual excellent pics.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

w00044 said:


> Can you come over and do my 968 please ........ (Adventura Green)


Please drop me an e-mail, [email protected]

Thanks

Rob.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

very thorough and just the way it should be!! 

lovely in white!!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Looks really glossy, nice..


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

very very nice car and also great work !! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

cracking job, on a cracking car.


----------

